# WILL VFS WORK ON LEVEL 4



## Shedmayor (Dec 8, 2018)

*Please I want to confirm if VFS will still work on level 4. Because my renewed passport is already for pickup but Johannesburg is totally locked down and I cant travel from Durban to collect my passport.
my permit will expire on July 3. Advice please. *


----------

